# Boring bar holder



## Surprman (Oct 11, 2014)

I saw one of these on ebay and figured I could make one.  It took me a few hours.  It will hold a 3/8, 1/2 and 5/8 inch diameter bar.  I still need to make (or buy) an actual boring bar (the brass rod is just for testing the fit).

Rick


----------



## 34_40 (Oct 11, 2014)

That came out great!  Good job.


----------



## Fabrickator (Oct 13, 2014)

Surpr HD!  Nice job man.


----------



## RandyM (Oct 13, 2014)

:goodjob:


----------



## righto88 (Oct 13, 2014)

Very nice work! :thumbsup2:


----------



## drs23 (Oct 13, 2014)

Very impressive work. I'm glad to see you enjoying the fruits of you labor having recently finished your machine.

Machine and your work look very good!


----------



## worm2trn (Oct 13, 2014)

Excellent job, thank you.


----------



## magu (Dec 29, 2014)

Very well done Rick. We likely saw the same holder. i actually saved the pictures into my to-do folder. I think it may even be one of my first projects once i get my milling head this week. Any thoughts on construction looking back?

Tom


----------



## Cadillac STS (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice to see the parts all laid out like that.  Now it is clear how one of those things works!


----------



## Micke S (Dec 30, 2014)

Clever holder and well fabricated !


----------



## Torbo (Dec 30, 2014)

Good work! Do you have some picture of it in use?


----------

